# Open Field Incentive Program



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I heard about this program this morning on KFGO. They mentioned it just briefly but sounded as if there was a news conference on it on a farm just outside of Bismarck. Something about a group of farm org.s opening up land to hunters. Anyone have the specifics or what the program is actually called? I think I missed a word or two in the title.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I heard that too, sounds like Eddy is going to have Conrad? on in the next few days to discuss it.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Now this sounds like a good idea and worth supporting. I would also be in favor for and increase license cost to go to a program such as this.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this the same program the Farm Bureau or Farmers Union propsed where MEMBERS could gain access to land???? or is this something new???


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

NDJ,

This something new, not the FB plan. The way I understand Conrad's plan, the federal government would pay landowners to keep their land open to nature activities like hunting, hiking, and birdwatching. I think that this federal money would be funneled through states, and the appropriate state agency would negotiate the contract with each landowner. This would sort of be a PLOTS program at a federal level. Remember that PLOTS lands are not owned by the state. Instead, they are Private Lands Open to Sportsmen, and public access rights are "rented" from the landowner by Game and Fish.

This sounds like a great idea to me. Go Conrad!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Would be interesting to know if the states would retain control of seasons and such, although it's a federal program....I would think they would as the CRP program is federal.

Also have to hope ND doesn't rely on this program to boost the amount of public acres as they are talking about with increases in the PLOTS program over the next several years.

Great idea, however to get paymets to the landowners for allowing people to use their land. Hopefully the program can compete $ for $ with what the G/Os are charging for the rights to access and that the land involved is in the right areas of the state.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope some waterfowl lands are included - not just pheasant & deer hunting habitat

There should be extra incentives for them to plant the right crops & open the harvested fields to all

I'm hoping a Govenor Canidate emerges that gets all this - He / She would win by a landslide & their campaign funds (donations) would come from near & far k:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Great in theory, but NOT as justification for letting this thing continue to spiral out of control to say 80,000 waterfowlers........on waterfowl we are tapped, and more "access" to justify more hunters will ultimately only benefit those who hunt or benefit from hunting outside our borders.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

One needs to remember it is election time next fall and this will be a rally point for the Dems to attack Bush and anyone running against them in the fall. With budgets tight and the Pres looking ofr waste to cut to continue the Homeland Security and war on terrorism this will be hard pressed to fly.

One only needs to look back at the disaster debate for drought in 02 when the Democrats where told take the money out of the Farm program they then said we need it for the futre if prices drop etc. Now we have money for the ag voting block.

Do not take me wrong I am all for more land and habitat management but at what real cost will this program run. Like others have said it will raise the bar on getting control or the spiralling numbers of nonres waterfowlers and increase the pressure with upland.

This program IMHO is dead on arrival and is politically motivated to say the least. Bandaids on a cut artery will only prolong the death do to blood loss.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys, there is more to it than the press release. Conrad said to the effect that "this tension must be relieved over the hunting situation". I got the impression as I listened to him that our message is being heard by a lot of ears. He was very emphatic that people need a place to enjoy the outdoors. Keith Trego from the Natural Resources Trust said the same thing. For once FB and FU agreed that it was a good plan. The money is targeted to any state that has a PLOTS-like program, I believe in the midwest only. And it is not targeted soley for hunting but also ecotourism. $50 mill is pretty small potatoes in the fedral budget, and Conrad thought ND might pick up as much as 5 every year.


----------

